# Desk lamp light for a 5g tank?



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

will this be enough for a 5.5g tank?

http://www.walmart.ca/details?assetId=66303&fromSearch=true


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

It will be sufficient, 13w CPF bulb for 5.5 gal is about 2.4wpg so you will be fine.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

is this considered as low or medium or high light for the size of a 5.5g?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

A single 13W CFL bulb will be fine for a 5.5g, but may be a bit on the low-medium spectrum, in terms of lighting intensity.

An additional problem you may encounter is that the bulb does not provide sufficient coverage for the entire tank (i.e. you may get a point source phenomenon).


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

I've also found this one earlier at walmart which looks better than the other lamp.

http://www.walmart.ca/details?assetId=66301&fromSearch=true

I think this one is much better whattya say?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I have that exact same lamp! I was using it before i put the tube light that you saw on my 5 gallon now... It worked well for that size tank plus its easy to move around when you gotta get in the tank to clean it... Tho as Darkblade mentioned its more of a spotlight effect- the whole tank will be lit enought for low light plants, but directly beneath where the light is positioned the plants will grow better than the rest. Worked well on my shrimp tank with my anubias/moss... 
Btw I saw that ur gf liked the shrimps and wants her own tank? Awesome


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

GuppyLove said:


> Btw I saw that ur gf liked the shrimps and wants her own tank? Awesome


Yes GuppyLove, she wants one now! This is why I am asking all this stuff LOL. I was going to get a tank from a fellow gtaa member here but she was so excited that she got herself a filter and a heater when we were in Walmart xD.

As for the lighting question, whats a good light to get?.. moneywise...


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> will this be enough for a 5.5g tank?
> 
> http://www.walmart.ca/details?assetId=66303&fromSearch=true


Yeah, currently im using 13cfl bulb in my 5.5gal shrimp tank and it works well.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I have something very similar to the first desk lamp got it for 9 bucks.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Heres a few pics so u can imagine the walmart lamp on a 5 gallon  
Wal mart power compact bulb 13 watt- its more of a yellowish color I guess, whick makes the green on the plants stand out well... 









Heres the difference in color/ light when I put My flourescent tube light on instead(15 watt Zoo Med Flora Sun plant max light) it has red and blue in it so the red on the cherry shrimp stands out really well...


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

GuppyLove said:


> Heres a few pics so u can imagine the walmart lamp on a 5 gallon
> Wal mart power compact bulb 13 watt- its more of a yellowish color I guess, whick makes the green on the plants stand out well...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guppylove!  this was very helpful ill see what I can do.. Ill keep you guys posted.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

i like the hairgrass at the back


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> Yes GuppyLove, she wants one now! This is why I am asking all this stuff LOL. I was going to get a tank from a fellow gtaa member here but she was so excited that she got herself a filter and a heater when we were in Walmart xD.
> 
> As for the lighting question, whats a good light to get?.. moneywise...


A 13W CFL bulb with 6500K from Home Depot.
BTW, if you want more light then get the 23W CFL 6500K bulb.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

that lighting works really well. GuppyLove's tank was nice and bright.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

I recommand 2x this reading lamp one on each side. This would solve your spot lighting problem and it looks nice.

http://www.walmart.ca/details?assetId=30473&fromSearch=true

Heres an what it looks like with th tank and lamp.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/nano-aquariums/57748-start-nano-project-2.html


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Jsu said:


> I recommand 2x this reading lamp one on each side. This would solve your spot lighting problem and it looks nice.
> 
> http://www.walmart.ca/details?assetId=30473&fromSearch=true


Anyone near WalMart? Canadian Tire has this light (or similar) for $40!! $20 from WM is a good deal.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

if your just a practical and want to save money just go to valuevilage there you would see lots of desklamp like 4dollars each


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> if your just a practical and want to save money just go to valuevilage there you would see lots of desklamp like 4dollars each


But the $20 one from Walmart is a better style of bulb. Regular compact CFL's are spirals and lots of the light is lost to Strikeback- light hitting the bulbs spiral tube.

I think the one from walmart a flatter bulb.


----------

